# New legal roids VS. not legal



## mikeCFD (Feb 27, 2002)

what are the differances do the new ones work


----------



## irontime (Feb 27, 2002)

Unless I missed something here, then I'm not sure what you are talking about. As far as I know the only legal juice is doctor prescribed. Has there been something new on the market thatI missed out on?


----------



## mikeCFD (Feb 27, 2002)

Im talking about products like MAXTERON,EQUI-BOLAN,and DERMAGAIN from a company called Impact the have 3 to 4 page adds in every muscle mag on the market


----------



## irontime (Feb 28, 2002)

I stopped buying muscle mags about a year ago as they were all the same, Looks like they finally got something new. If I hear anything about it I'll let you know. But so far my only concept is that so called 'legal steroids' are only prohormones which have some roid like qualities but are nothing close to the real deal.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2002)

Those are pro-hormones, not steroids. No, they do not work, at least not the way a steroid will.

and, as irontime said, all steroids are illegal if they are not prescribed by a doctor.


----------



## gopro (Mar 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mikeCFD *_
> Im talking about products like MAXTERON,EQUI-BOLAN,and DERMAGAIN from a company called Impact the have 3 to 4 page adds in every muscle mag on the market



As Prince said, these are simply pro-hormones cleverly named to sound like the real stuff. Do they work? For some people they work a little, but nothing works like steroids EXCEPT FOR steroids...which ARE illegal!

There are a few new "pro-steroids" on the market which do seem to work rather well, and they are probably as close as we will ever get to a "legal roid."


----------



## irontime (Mar 4, 2002)

> There are a few new "pro-steroids" on the market which do seem to work rather well, and they are probably as close as we will ever get to a "legal roid."


Can you tell us the names of them please?


----------



## gopro (Mar 4, 2002)

1- 1-Test by VPX
2- Mag 10 by Biotest
3- Sauce by Syntrax
4- Test 100 by S.A.N.
5- 1 AD by Ergopharm


----------



## irontime (Mar 5, 2002)

Thank you sir, never know when those might come in handy.


----------



## gopro (Mar 5, 2002)

You are quite welcome!


----------



## mikeCFD (Mar 6, 2002)

I am trying to get mag - 10 my suplement deler keeps getting them with no safty seals on them....has any one ever tried mag-10 and how much did you take


----------



## irontime (Mar 6, 2002)

Might get a better response to this one by putting it in the supplements forum under the heading 'Mag-10' Then if anyone has tried it, the title will catch their eye instead of it being hidden here in the juice forum.


----------



## gopro (Mar 7, 2002)

What irontime says is correct, however, since I'm here I'll give you some inside info...people are getting better results from 1 Test by VPX, than Mag 10. Thought you'd wanna know...


----------



## Big Guy or Not (Mar 14, 2002)

Hey guys im new here. I have been reading on these things. And I read on a website about this stuff called  Test 250.

Now I don't know alot about steroids and this stuff but you guys say this is not a real steriod but it works. Here is a link to the add.  
TEST-250 

Could someone with some knowledge of this stuff tell me if this is what you were talking about? If it's not could you tell me where i can find the stuff that was mentioned. 

Thanks!


----------



## bigtom422 (Mar 14, 2002)

I have been looking at anablic review for a while now, and it says that test-250 is a steroid.  It has a whole link for it, go look.


----------



## Big Guy or Not (Mar 14, 2002)

For 120$ a bottle I hope so...


----------



## bigtom422 (Mar 14, 2002)

actually, you will find pro-hormones that cost that much, stendandiol (or however you spell it), but I would encourage you to go and look at that website,   www.anabolicreview.com ,it has a lot of helpfull research info.


----------



## irontime (Mar 14, 2002)

Prohormones that cost more than steroids but not as effective as steroids Ya, sign me uplol


----------



## Big Guy or Not (Mar 14, 2002)

OK I see. So where is a good place to buy roids? Are there any?


----------



## irontime (Mar 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Big Guy or Not *_
> OK I see. So where is a good place to buy roids? Are there any?


There aren't any good places, just good dealers. Look under 'juice dealers' in the yellow pages j/k

I'm curious as to how many capsules are in the bottle and how many you have to take a day for that test 250.


----------



## bigtom422 (Mar 14, 2002)

Are we allowed to say the names of sites that sell on here??  I know a few, but I dont know if I can say them.


----------



## gopro (Mar 14, 2002)

Don't...if anyone is interested, send them a PM...thanks.


----------



## bigtom422 (Mar 14, 2002)

I didnt think we were supposed to.  If you are really interested in finding sources, do a google search, that is how I found mine.  Just dont be a moron about stuff.  Research and find out what stuff they are trying to sell you.  the one i am talking to is very helpfull, and tells me what kind of stuff I should get, what the side affects are, how cost efficient it is, what other stuff I should need for a cycle and what the best possible stacks are.  He also has the best prices.

I havent bought anything, and from what i have heard and seen I am not going to.  Just be smart about it


----------

